# What is your preferred Elk hunting method??



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, I personally have been a spot and stalker but I'm getting worn out chasing those mountain horses.
I'm thinking this year I'm going to find a water hole or a convergence of trails and just sit my happy but down all day!!

How do you do it and what do you think is more effective?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think it all depends on when your hunting and what your hunting. If I'm hunting a cow during general archery I know a couple spots near a main trail I can sit and smack one pretty much any day. In these areas a spike is likely to come through as well. If I'm trying to hunt any bull a tree stand with a known area bulls will frequent seems more worth my time. Now if we were able to hunt during the rut it'd be a whole different story...:-x


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Most effective method for archery I have found is in a tree stand and let them come to you. My favorite method is spot and stalk but I don't think it is anywhere near as effective. I have never tried riding in a truck drinking barley pops but I have to say it looks like those that do have a good time. I think the elk prefer that method as well.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I recommend reading a good book in a ground blind near a watering hole or wallow. Read until you are nice and sleepy. Then you'll wake up to a bear sniffing you to see if you'd make a good meal. 

This is my method. It seems like every time I wake up there are animals all around. I've always worried about the bear thing.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I really love the chase... but it has rewarded me with a lot of worn bootleather and tag soup, so if you're looking to fill a freezer/tag, then get in a tree for best results.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Getting right in the middle of a heard with bugling bulls is the best!! 
Oh wait, if you are hunting in Utah and want that experience then you will have to get a LE rifle tag.
If you are on the general archery hunt, sitting over water will be your best bet. Find a shady spot near a spring so it isn't so flipping hot and hopefully they will come get a cool drink near you. Spot and stalk around here is a big game of hide and seek, and they are VERY good at it too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually just hike in early in the morning and sit and wait for the elk. The last two elk hunts I had to wait 18 minutes on one and 10 minutes on the other to fill the tags. Both were cows. One with the bow and one with the rifle in the exact same spot.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

At least when you are riding around drinking barley pops, you don't care if you find the elk or not..........:mrgreen:

On a more serious note, I never could sit still long enough for deer and elk to come to me. So I always end up chasing them around. Has worked out a few times, not so much a few times. But, is fun no matter how it goes.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Depends on where I am hunting, hunter pressure and time of the day... Normally I get to the area early and will listen for elk, if none sound of or are vocal then I will find a wallow to sit on. Then go back out for spot and stalk in the evening.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, it sounds like I have been no different than you guys, I have more fun chasin them around but I've realized that finding the X spot and sitting on it is more productive.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

My forum name says it all!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> My forum name says it all!


get them from the trees huh!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

For LE archery elk I use everything in the book!
When it starts , in mid August, glassing at daylight is crucial.
Spot and stalk, cutting them off, Pin pointing which water and wallows.

I generally will have 2-3 tree stands and blinds..
Set one or two on heavily used areas, Always keep another one or two
available to set up quickly on a new hot spot........

Generally, I NEVER hunt labor day weekend, This year may be the exception 
as I'm in an area the doesn't get the labor day crowd........
If I'm somewhere that does, I'll start hunting the Tuesday or Wednesday after
labor, and hunt it til the end....
I've seen lots of weeks the elk heat up the 2nd week of September....

I've seen some posts about this year "not being the year" because of dates..
I beg to differ BIG TIME! anyone look at the moon phase calander??
The new moon this year hits on September 5th! Critical when elk hunting!

I had this same scenario in 2004, New moon, had a storm blow through on
about Sept 9th....And on the 10th,11th, 12th, the elk EXPLOADED on Anthro.
We were gett'in freight trained by bulls using soft cow calls.....

So, I'm hoping the stars aline once again this September,
and good luck to everyone else, I think this could be the year!


----------

